# Canon Laser printer LBP3000 driver for Mac 10.4.11



## Estoril (Feb 14, 2009)

I bought a Canon LBP3000 laser printer and I was told it would work on my iMac but it seems that this printer only works with a Japanese OS X and not on an English system. Does anybody have a driver for an English OS X?
thanks,

Julian


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 14, 2009)

Mac OS X programs and drivers come by default in way too many languages. If it has the drivers in Japanese, it should also contain them in English.


----------

